# Aspire Manor - February 2014



## mockingbird (Feb 10, 2014)

*Mockingbird's soft spot explore!*

So I think anyone who explores has this problem, if you can call it a problem... that one place you love and keep going back to, well this Manor is mine. Over the last couple of years I have visited and watched the slow decline/decay of this place but being as it was a very sunny sunday, I ventured off with my boss and his wife to share with them my soft spot, camera back from repair and ready to explore!!!

I first took pictures of this place with a small handheld, which actually was my stepping stone into documenting with pictures, I had not since taken anymore until today, feeling more adventurous I used a mixture of lenses to spice the place up a bit more. It was a really relaxed explore, I know in the past people have had run ins with the onsite owners/slight trouble, but they have often waved and nodded at me as I walked around, today was exactly the same a simple "good morning" as we approached and once inside I soon realised that the manor has seen its final days, it seems they have tried to restore it but given up all together and now waiting for it to crumble to its doom, the structure forcing the manor to decline more over the years but now its to far gone to save.

As we walked across broken floors and small beams many doors slammed in the wind, which I was used to but my boss and his wife was not, as we approached the main attraction the stained glass window, I explained that the former owners where Scottish and the crest/clan motto on the stained glass meant to them *"We can, and we will, do better"*, another simple meaning is *I Aspire To Greater Things.* (hence the title, I gave this place). The rooms are more dangerous than before with many falling in floors and strips of wood missing, leaving drops below the attic is not approachable anymore sadly, no matter the places decline I will forever have a soft spot for it.

In the past the manor estate was owned by the RAF who later burnt it out (reasons unknown) and soon a jeweller turned-property developer, brought the estate and decided to turn it from an empty shell to something more grand (which failed). He suffered eye problems through his childhood and having to quit the jewellery business (due to inflammation of his eyes often) he began to raise enough money through hard work and determination from his 1,500 acres of land and home to finally begin his own charity for the partially and fully blind for adults over 16, developing many homes across England to care and look after the blind (which run successfully today), it is said that during this stage he lost his sight for a few months due to his chauffeur accidentally shooting him in the eye at a shooting party, when his eyesight regained he vowed to make his charity work, an constantly gave his life to building properties, once he had enough money, he sold up his home and himself and his wife moved to London to continue the charity work, he passed away in 1935 his wife passed in 1951 they did not have any children.

The estate and Manor is currently owned by a family who work and live almost next door, they have employed people to stay on site with them and manage the farm, yet many areas of the land remain derelict and disused, the farms current owners cannot afford to continue with any repairs of the manor or some outbuildings so the manor sits and waits battling the weather and whoever may come across its beauty, while the empty barns and hay towers collapse around this striking manor, as the stained glass crest states - "We can, and we will, do better" or "I aspire to greater things" we can only think this was his intention with the charities and life, yet this meaning does not represent the state of the manor, as its demise is certain...

*Slightly picture heavy but enjoy!*





IMGP4625 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4710 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4709 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4678 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4652 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4673 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4671 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4688 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4687 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4666 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4660 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4663 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4649 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4645 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4644 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4700 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4654 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4637 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4648 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4698 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4632 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4714 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic pics dude, that pink room is so odd! Loving the stained glass too! 
Aweome write up with awesome shots! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## chazman (Feb 10, 2014)

smashing pics and i enjoyed the write up too. well done


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. Really like the pink room window shot and the coloured floored stairs


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 10, 2014)

Great stuff dude.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fab write up and great pics!
Such a shame, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 10, 2014)

FH Manor if I am not mistaken lovely place but I had heard that it had been redeveloped I should know better than to trust Urbexdad


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 10, 2014)

Great place and photos as normal


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ace write up & photos,some cracking features here.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely stuff mate, this has been on my to-do list for ages, think you have given me the kick needed to go take a peek.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting taste in decoration...


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 10, 2014)

Not seen any shots of this for a while. Is Noddy still there?


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's easy to see why you like going back here, fab stuff!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 10, 2014)

Sunny Sunday and a perfect place to be. lucky you thanks


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 10, 2014)

It's beautiful...how sad to see it wasted like that. Wonder where Jake is now? Thanx


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments, yet again always appreciated and welcome!
Noddy has vanished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! couldnt find him anywhere!  shame but thanks for the feedback yet again!


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed that mb well done and love the pink room shot..may I ask..photo 12 - what's that bottom left? the circle object...Still lots of features inside to shoot cheers for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 17, 2014)

hey mate, its actually the only remaining mirror which has not been smashed inside, it was leaning against the door panel, if you look carefully you can see the ceiling/peoples urbex names  cheers mate always a pleasure to receive a comment from yourself!


----------



## Chopper (Feb 17, 2014)

That's lovely that is, and so nice to see somewhere non-vandalised. Nice one


----------

